# webcam utility color balance?



## magarity (Dec 8, 2020)

Anyone know how to adjust that? People say my picture looks amazingly sharp then ask why am I all yellowish-brown... thanks to lousy older LEDs the color balance is completely off and it's with 2 different model cameras, a 6D and a 77D. The utility has no interface at all and the camera's own menu goes dark when its plugged in to the computer.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Dec 8, 2020)

magarity said:


> Anyone know how to adjust that? People say my picture looks amazingly sharp then ask why am I all yellowish-brown... thanks to lousy older LEDs the color balance is completely off and it's with 2 different model cameras, a 6D and a 77D. The utility has no interface at all and the camera's own menu goes dark when its plugged in to the computer.



have you tried to adjust the cameras colour settings before plugging it in to the computer? I wonder if it will keep those settings for the video feed or if it is just reverting to default?


----------



## Kit. (Dec 8, 2020)

If you are unable to do it with camera settings, you might be able to do some color correction in OBS Studio in virtual camera mode.


----------

